# Shops that Sell Detailing Products in Munich?



## pete330

Any shops sell detailing products in Munich?
Going there in Oct so may have a look if there is


----------



## nickmyname

I prefer online-shops. The product range is much more professional and broad. German online-shops, personally tested and happy with all of them :thumb: , are e.g.:

devilgoss.com
autopflege24.net
petzoldts.info
lupus-autopflege.de (damn fast delivery)

English should be no problem.:wave:

Or, Elitecarcare.co.uk (cleanyourcar.co.uk) delivers to Munich (especially Meg's products are much cheaper in the UK than in Germany).

If you don't like online-shopping, you may visit A.T.U., a chain with several shops in Munich. Or dedicated motorcycle-shops like Polo. But either way, do not expect your professional brands there.

Also, I would not really recommend DIY-shops ("Baumarkt") like Praktiker or Obi. At least you get "some products" to survive.

Meguiars products are distributed by some smaller shops, you can find them 
here http://www.meguiars-deutschland.de/ clicking "Händler". However, they may not have all your preferred products on stock.

Final tip: if you like high end waxes, the German distributer of Swissvax (called Swizöl) is near by. however, if it is really worht the money, you have to decide :speechles
SWIZÖL Deutschland GmbH
Schornerstrasse 1
DE-82065 Baierbrunn
Fon +49 (0)89 744 3000

Enjoy Munich - it is nice ! :thumb:


----------

